# detailing course in cardiff



## sean20

hi im just woundring if there is any detailing courses in the cardiff area?
thanks


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Hi Sean

I do Tuition Details, where you work with me to polish your car. You learn how to use machine polishers, as well as other Detailing skills, and get a Detailed car at the same time!

Get in touch if you want to book in or have any queries.

Matt


----------



## sean20

hi matt iv just done a full detail on my car 
im happy with all the basics and with the results im getting but i would stil also like to spend some time with a pro like your self just to make suer that im doing everything write and to get a bit more experience and lernieg more about the polishing.

how much do you charge and would you do it on a saterday?

could be intrested in this


----------



## Wozski

+1(interested on Price)


----------



## littlejack

+2 never realised you did this matt or i would of looked into it sooner

Would be grateful if you would PM with a price

cheers Steve


----------



## mattjonescardiff

PMs sent chaps.


----------



## CJC

I would also be intrested in this can you PM me some prices thanks


----------



## -Kev-

you need 10 or more posts for matt to pm you mate


----------



## Cozmobozo

I'd be interested in this aswell sometime. Can you tell me how much you charge Matt


----------



## mattjonescardiff

PMs sent chaps.


----------



## GRIFFO10

I would also be interested mate. Pm please


----------



## -Kev-

you need 10 or more posts first


----------



## GRIFFO10

-Kev- said:


> you need 10 or more posts first


Ah Great Haha 
Here's My Email- [email protected]

Cheers James


----------



## ecksmen

I'm very interested, but funds are tight. If you could PM me with prices I'll certainly give it some thought!


----------



## JasonH20URF

HI Interested in this can u pm a price


----------



## davidlewis26

pm also please


----------



## Steelman

Hi Matt... 
Very interested in your tuition offer as I am a complete novice and completely lost... 
Can you please email me details/price etc... as I haven't posted enough yet!  
Here's my email... [email protected]

.... Rob.... 
Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## shaziman

Hi Matt,

Please could you do the same for me too!

Perhaps we could have a meet around your place and do a few of us at the same time?


----------



## davidlewis26

shaziman said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Please could you do the same for me too!
> 
> Perhaps we could have a meet around your place and do a few of us at the same time?


good idea id be up for that :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99

Me too. Im trying really hard but not getting as clean as id like.. Can i have a pm too?


----------



## therealdeal0_5

Can you email me prices aswell at [email protected] please? Complete noob and would love to learn from a pro like yourself. Cheers, Viv


----------



## ridium

very interested can you drop me a price in pm please


----------



## Trucksy

Hi very interested in this also please can I have a pm


----------



## gar1380

another one here interested too , please pm when you have time thanks


----------



## CleanCar99

After the hash i made today i could really do with a pro to teach me how to do it. Who would of thought cleaning was complicated?


----------



## daiw12

I may be interested depending on price and location etc


----------



## Ti22

I've been thinking of running a course on this for a while.. of those still requiring training, how many are there and what do you want to learn?

best to do it by replying with 1) xxxx - using a da

etc etc

cheers, james.


----------



## Edstrung

Me - refining/jewelling/burnishing/getting the most out of what I have

Took the advice and gave up the festool  Splooged all the cash into bigger brakes and polybushes, next up suspension. Basically getting the best from what I have in the collection


----------



## baderlfc

I'd be interested in just observing a professional's rotary technique, especially on tricky contoured parts of car's like bumpers and bootlids etc..

I've got a rotary and I'm fine with use on roof, doors, bonnet etc but can't get any decent results on the smaller more awkward parts


----------



## daiw12

Dai- BASICS!!


----------



## Paul-Details

I'm interested in this, will pm once my post count allows me too.


----------



## mnight

That sounds good, can you pm me details mate?


----------



## turboDean

Ti22 said:


> I've been thinking of running a course on this for a while.. of those still requiring training, how many are there and what do you want to learn?
> 
> best to do it by replying with 1) xxxx - using a da
> 
> etc etc
> 
> cheers, james.


I could be interested in a bit of training with a DA as i bought a DAS6 last week :thumb:


----------



## daipower

Whats the latest on the courses, has anyone ran one yet.
Dai


----------



## Ti22

Nothing concrete yet.. not many numbers TBH. Will do it if the numbers are there though!


----------



## smith22

*prices*



Ti22 said:


> Nothing concrete yet.. not many numbers TBH. Will do it if the numbers are there though!


hi matt/TI22

please forward me some details including prices to [email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## daipower

can you send me the prices as well please, [email protected]


----------



## Paul-Details

Anything happening with this, i'm really keen to learn how to use a rotary mop, mastered the da but takes so much longer.
any updates???


----------



## Ti22

OK guys, sorry for the slow response on this. 

After a pilot yesterday, I've come to a conclusion of how I want to offer this, which is as follows:

- It's on a one to one basis, as everyone is at a different stage and wants to know different things. It's for a full day. Doesn't matter whether you have a machine or not.

- It's on your car, and at my unit. Using a range of products we'll work out a system best suited and tailored for your vehicles paintwork.

- The price includes for an enhancement of your vehicle, so it will leave looking great and you will have the basic skills practice and knowledge to maintain it.

Unless you have a large 4x4 or estate (or van!), the price is £295.

feel free to PM/ ask any questions!

Cheers,

James.


----------



## TTS-Dave

Hi James & Guys.....

Just to say it found the day very useful.... (i was the pilot case) 

I'd done a lot of reading on here and some kit and wax but just need to build up experience and more importantly have someone point out the errors in what i was doing and also what to worry about. 

This had always stopped me jumping right in on my car before as a little bit of knowledge in the wrong hands without experience can prove dangerous and damaging to the finish!

So at the end of the session i came away knowing more than i did before i went along and also had a car that had its paint enhanced - win win in my eyes! 

I feel confident i am now at a level where i can maintain the finish going forward. 

I think the individual course are much better my tip would be to anyone who is going to go on one you need to be clear up front what you want to get out of it in advance and the level you of confidence and experience you are currently working at. 

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Ti22

Thanks for posting Dave! 

Great to see you last week.. 

James


----------

